# Clausing 6913 reducer sleeve



## flwhite500

I am looking for a clausing 6913 reducer sleeve. I would like to run shafts between centers without the chuck.
I really enjoy the forum, lot's of great information!
Fred
From North Idaho


----------



## toag

how about a 5c collet adapter and drawbar? adapter is on ebay, and you can make or buy the drawbar.

not an ideal solution, but if it has to get done.... (or cut the dead center from a piece of stock in the 3 jaw)


----------



## stonehands

Do you have a L-OO or a L-O spindle? I have an original L-O from a 6900,but the L-OO sleeves are gone. The L-OO sleeve closes a 5C collet, not sure on the L-O. This is the original aluminum part supplied by Clausing for the drawbar or lever closers.Let me know if this is what you are looking for.--David


----------



## twstoerzinger

Fred,
Are you looking for the Morse 4.5 to 3 adapter sleeve?
The 6900 series lathes all have a Morse 4-1/2 size bore (I think).
The 6900 I have came with an adapter sleeve with MT4.5 on the OD and MT3 on the ID. That gets you to a more standard MT3 for which premade centers are widely available.
I have seen these adapter sleeves from time to time on Ebay. Right now, the only thing I find that is close is a MT4.5 blank that you could turn to a center.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morse-Taper...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3037c14d
For $25, it might be worth a try. Set up your compound for a 60 deg center and start turning. Looks like the blank is long enough that you could re-make the center several times.
Terry S.


----------



## architard

For my Clausing 4914 I simply purchased a drill sleeve that went from MT4 to MT2. However I think I've come to realize a spindle reducer is a different animal. From what I can gather they are significantly shorter than a drill sleeve since they don't have the tang and the cross hole for the drill drift. 

I've also never seen a MT4.5 sleeve.


----------



## toag

they have them, Clausng made a 4.5 morse taper for their 5900 series spindles (i have one and will take a pic).  The tell tale is that the 4.5 morse taper is 1.5 inches diameter at the large end.  They have them on ebay from time to time, you do have to watch and be patient.  Joe from Plaza Machinery may ahve one too (I've never had a bad deal with Joe, he is a good guy)


----------



## flwhite500

toag said:


> how about a 5c collet adapter and drawbar? adapter is on ebay, and you can make or buy the drawbar.
> 
> not an ideal solution, but if it has to get done.... (or cut the dead center from a piece of stock in the 3 jaw)



I actually have a collet closer for what I believe is 5c, I never acquired the collets.


----------



## flwhite500

stonehands said:


> Do you have a L-OO or a L-O spindle? I have an original L-O from a 6900,but the L-OO sleeves are gone. The L-OO sleeve closes a 5C collet, not sure on the L-O. This is the original aluminum part supplied by Clausing for the drawbar or lever closers.Let me know if this is what you are looking for.--David



I have the L-OO spindle, what I am looking for is the reducer sleeve to run a dead center in the headstock.
Thanks for reply


----------



## flwhite500

twstoerzinger said:


> Fred,
> Are you looking for the Morse 4.5 to 3 adapter sleeve?
> The 6900 series lathes all have a Morse 4-1/2 size bore (I think).
> The 6900 I have came with an adapter sleeve with MT4.5 on the OD and MT3 on the ID. That gets you to a more standard MT3 for which premade centers are widely available.
> I have seen these adapter sleeves from time to time on Ebay. Right now, the only thing I find that is close is a MT4.5 blank that you could turn to a center.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morse-Taper...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3037c14d
> For $25, it might be worth a try. Set up your compound for a 60 deg center and start turning. Looks like the blank is long enough that you could re-make the center several times.
> Terry S.


Terry
I believe you are correct, I will look into Morse taper blank.
Thanks so much for your response.
Fred


----------



## flwhite500

toag said:


> they have them, Clausng made a 4.5 morse taper for their 5900 series spindles (i have one and will take a pic).  The tell tale is that the 4.5 morse taper is 1.5 inches diameter at the large end.  They have them on ebay from time to time, you do have to watch and be patient.  Joe from Plaza Machinery may ahve one too (I've never had a bad deal with Joe, he is a good guy)



Thanks, that would be great, I have only seen one in the Clausing owners manual. I will check out Plazamachinery.
Thanks so much
Fred


----------



## toag

Rare is the day when i follow through with pics, but i had the camera and got finished early so... after a beer, i took some pictures of the old girl.
here is the spindle size 1.5 inches and morse taper 4.5
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 48014


Here is the same spindle with a 4.5 to 3 reducer
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 48015


and here is the collet nose in the spindle with a 5C collet (5/16 iirc) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 48016


So if you ahve the collet closer and nose (and thread protector... forgot to take a pic of that), you can use them with a piece of steel tapered to 60 degrees.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2

I have the reducer if you would like to borrow it send me a pm.

Roy.


----------



## jworman

twstoerzinger said:


> Fred,
> Are you looking for the Morse 4.5 to 3 adapter sleeve?
> The 6900 series lathes all have a Morse 4-1/2 size bore (I think).
> The 6900 I have came with an adapter sleeve with MT4.5 on the OD and MT3 on the ID. That gets you to a more standard MT3 for which premade centers are widely available.
> I have seen these adapter sleeves from time to time on Ebay. Right now, the only thing I find that is close is a MT4.5 blank that you could turn to a center.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Morse-Taper...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3037c14d
> For $25, it might be worth a try. Set up your compound for a 60 deg center and start turning. Looks like the blank is long enough that you could re-make the center several times.
> Terry S.



The 63XX also uses them.  Grizzle has them as well.


----------



## scwhite

architard said:


> For my Clausing 4914 I simply purchased a drill sleeve that went from MT4 to MT2. However I think I've come to realize a spindle reducer is a different animal. From what I can gather they are significantly shorter than a drill sleeve since they don't have the tang and the cross hole for the drill drift.
> 
> I've also never seen a MT4.5 sleeve.


Your 4914 spindle sleeve is shorter and it is not
the same as a MT4
     I have a 4914 . I had to go to a tool supplier and order one
With the #mt2 dead center
They had to have it made somewhere . It was
 Precision made ground inside and out
Fit perfectly. It was worth the wait


----------



## machPete99

Grizzly has a MT4.5 to MT3 adapter which I ordered but the outer part did not fit my 5914 spindle correctly. I am not sure that MT4.5 is a real standard. At some point I need to try to machine the adapter to fit...


----------



## ratmandano

Just picked up a Clausing 6361 with a 4.5 MT spindle. I just ordered an MT4.5 to MT3 sleeve from Grizzly. Have not received it yet, but the Grizzly Website seems to indicate it will fit the Clausing. Will report back. 

Grizzly part number: p97302912


----------



## machPete99

Blue the Grizzly adapter sleeve up and check for fit. Mine did not quite match the spindle bore, only touched on the outer end. I had a MT3 test bar which I used as a mandrel to hold the sleeve and carefully re-machine it to match. It might have .0003" or so of runout but is good enough for most use cases.

If you need a center on the spindle side its more acurate to chuck up a piece of round 4040 or similar and turn a 60* tip which will then be perfectly aligned with the spindle axis. I often do this even though I have the sleeve and 3MT center.


----------

